# What Beer is in your fridge right NOW



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

We have discussed what we think is the best and worst beers. This takes a bit of a twist. As consumers, what we buy is a combination of price and quality. So what beer is right now in your fridge???? I have Modelo Especial, Yuengling Black and Tan, Yuengling lager and Stella Artrois.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Fresh 30 of Busch Light


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keystone


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Bud light, it always gets drank.
Liquor cabinet has Canadian whiskey, vodka, spiced rum, and a good scotch.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Miller Lite and Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Hookedup330 said:


> Keystone


they still make/sell keystone?
is that on the shelf near the Zima and Bartles & James Wine Coolers?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Natty


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

About 6 different types my son and I both get stuff. 
Couple I remember
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot
Wild Ohio
Irish red ale
Irish Stout choc porter


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Fresh case of Miller Lite. A couple of straggler Yuengling light. All of that is subject to change by the weekend.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

home brew,,,, stout, black ipa,a hoppy brown ale, in a secondary irish red and a 2 heart clone. commercial,,,, celebration ale, 2 heart,pbr, great lakes porter,bunch of old singles that i use for cooking


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Miller Lite
Dortmunder Gold 
Conways
Killians


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

None, but my wife is going to the grocery store today, it'll be Rolling Rock since she's buying.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Bud light & Yuengling


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

corona and bud light...sometimes keystone light.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Natural Light, and lot's of it.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Son of a Baptist coffee stout
Left hand milk stout
PBR
Pabst APA
Molson OV
And some random beers people left (bud light, Coors etc)


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

12 pack heineken for me

Half a 40 oz bottle of Bush my wife uses to drown slugs in. They're not particular!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

As I've aged I can't handle alcohol like I could so I went to light beer. Took a little getting used to. I've tried many light beers and my favorite is Labatt Blue Light. Tried the extra light and didn't like it.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Molsen Golden


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Budweiser


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

House special, dark ale its Homebrew.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Budweiser, Rolling Rock, Miller Lite, Mic Ultra, Heady Topper, and Little Sip of Sunshine.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dos Equis, Miller Lite and Penguin City


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hookedup330 said:


> Keystone


Always smooth... Keith Stone!!!! For me, I have a good mix of Sibling Revelry Sublime, Miller Lite, Kalik (Beer of the Bahamas) and since it's a beer, I have a supply of Bundaberg Ginger Beer for Moscow Mules when the temptation gets the best of me!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Yuengling lager, bottles.
Not in fridge though, in the mud porch.
I guess those days are coming to an end though. Thank god!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yuengling Lager. A low cost alternative to craft brew pilsners for me.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Miller Lite bottles. Blue label!


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

Yuengling lager bottles


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

jamesbalog said:


> Budweiser


....ditto


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Bud select 55


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Evil Motives IPA Growler from Noble Beast, a few Labatts and the kids Blue Moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Zip Zero Nada.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

miller high life


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Bush light Founders All Day IPA and Sams 76


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Goose island IPA and Killians Red.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Miller lite is always in my fridge I get nervous if it gets low


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Budlight, Great Lakes Conway's Irish Ale


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Regular Budweiser and Molson Golden


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Bono Joe said:


> Regular Budweiser and Molson Golden


Newcastle Brown Ale,Kona Longboard & Natty


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wife brought home R Rock as predicted.
I'm a little concerned how much traction these beer threads have gotten and how little activity is in the actual fishing threads


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Fat Head's Hop Juju (one of the best double IPAs anywhere)
Old Nation M-43
Bell's Official (hazy IPA)
Bell's Expedition Stout
Bell's Barrel Aged Expedition Stout


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Busch lite. Pure class


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Busch lite. Pure class


Man,that’s going to slow down the rehab.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobk said:


> Man,that’s going to slow down the rehab.


Throws them pills down goooood


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

A home brewed dunkel...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Labatts and a few desert brews from rochester mills.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

No Beer Hear . Shine only. All home made.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ress said:


> Labatts and a few desert brews from rochester mills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well....this picture clearly shows what you can accomplish with an Engineering Degree from Clemson.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

LOl..Yeah my son that went there is the only one in the family that would spend the cash on a 12 pack of those.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Yuengling and Rolling Rock


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

White Rajah from the Brew Kettle


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

garhtr said:


> Wife brought home R Rock as predicted.
> I'm a little concerned how much traction these beer threads have gotten and how little activity is in the actual fishing threads


this time of year at least for me beer is alot more interesting


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Chief said:


> Miller lite is always in my fridge I get nervous if it gets low


I completely agree. Just brought a case home.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Busch.........cans


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

EyeGottem said:


> White Rajah from the Brew Kettle


Delicious


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Natty Daddy


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Molson XXX


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Molson XXX


That's a very good beer in bottles not so much in cans


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> That's a very good beer in bottles not so much in cans


I always buy bottles in any beer I drink! It’s so much better tasting. A good cold bottled beer is like drinking it out of a frosted mug! Great stuff!


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

Budweiser Copper Lager Jim Beam
Budlight 
LaBatt Ice


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

None it’s all gone


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Mini keg of Bells Hopslam


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Have another pot going. Another persianal pot.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Miller Lite for daughter in law number 1
Stella Artois for daughter in law number 2
Yuengling for son number 1
Bud Light for son number 2
Hoegarden for me


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

got to take care of family


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stone Brew Arrogant Bastard Ale, Great Lakes Dortmonder, Hoppin Frog TORIS


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Clifford East Hamilton Lager.--Tim


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

fun post. 

PBR for me.
Amstel Light or Corona for the wife
Yuengling my second choice
Stella and Heineken left over from Christmas party.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

Bud light
Couple Spotted cows
couple Moose drools


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I think beer is like pizza the best one is whatever you think is the best . I like pizza but not a beer fan if everyone like the same there wouldn't be 1000 brands out there or 1000s of pizza parlors .


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Just loaded the fridge with Conways!


----------



## T04DF15H (Feb 25, 2013)

BUSCHHHHHHH LIGHT


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 19, 2019)

Sioux City Root Beer!


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

brewing beer on thurs our 100 batch of beer,, lunch pulled pork baked beans cole slaw beer in fridge conways,dortmunder,2 heart,boston lager,,,home brew stout black ipa hoppy brown ale lots of blues and other classic rock . brewing with 2 friends over 54 yrs priceless


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yuengling lite, and some Guiness Draught that I used a can to braise a whole cut up chicken and some root vegetables in. mushrooms and green peas too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bud light, 24...Heineken 6, stella, 6, modello 6


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Busch light and Michelob light and a couple Bell's Amber alert.


----------



## CHI-Town Monk (Jan 6, 2019)

leeabu said:


> We have discussed what we think is the best and worst beers. This takes a bit of a twist. As consumers, what we buy is a combination of price and quality. So what beer is right now in your fridge???? I have Modelo Especial, Yuengling Black and Tan, Yuengling lager and Stella Artrois.


COORS BANQUET!


----------



## catfish-daddy (May 20, 2008)

1more said:


> Fresh 30 of Busch Light


Ditto


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Only 1 uncle rusty left and saving that for when I clean the walleye I catch on Friday night. Drinking a TinCup/Coke at the moment.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

GL IPA


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

PBR at the moment!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

AtticaFish said:


> Only 1 uncle rusty left and saving that for when I clean the walleye I catch on Friday night. Drinking a TinCup/Coke at the moment.


Never seen Uncle Rusty. If I find it I'll try it. Columbus hasn't let me down with their brewing yet.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

With the recent threads about underwear, shopping, etc I figured there would be a lot of craft beer drinkers.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Coors Lite, Guinness Draught Stout, Guinness Extra Stout, Rhinegiest Night Whale Imperial Stout, Bourbon County Stout, and Bourbon County Brand Stout 2016.
Oh yeah, and Not Your Father’s Root Beer. For my sweet tooth.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It’s fresh/wet hop season, so: fat heads hop stalker, fat heads SNOBS 30th, columbus Yakima fresh, masthead wet work.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

leeabu said:


> We have discussed what we think is the best and worst beers. This takes a bit of a twist. As consumers, what we buy is a combination of price and quality. So what beer is right now in your fridge???? I have Modelo Especial, Yuengling Black and Tan, Yuengling lager and Stella Artrois.


Cold beer


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bud Light...and 3 bottles of Crown in the fridge.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Molson Canadian

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

no beer just bud....lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> no beer just bud....lol


In the refrigerator? That’s going to smell.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Cool, refreshing, Miller Lite


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Bud Light


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Tecate and bud light


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> With the recent threads about underwear, shopping, etc I figured there would be a lot of craft beer drinkers.


You never fail me man....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sonder You Betcha Orange Julius









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hell Fellas' I live the High Life. The Champagne Campaign!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> no beer just bud....lol


Ditto


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Rooster said:


> Sonder You Betcha Orange Julius
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you have beef broth and that other jar of stuff in your BEER FRIDGE?🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

None


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Truth IPA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the people on this site may drink a bit too much, 3 of the top 10 threads deal with booze.😁😁😁 No beer right now, just some Strongbow cider.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

sadly i have 4 miller high life in fridge right now - the sad part is that a friend gave me the 12 pack for fixing his computer back in 2018 - almost 4 beers a year average


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

you are lucky it is a cheap beer so you won't notice that it has went off after 2 years.😁😁😁


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

I like beer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually now that I think about it. I have one tall boy Modelo in my fridge..
I use it for fajita marinade at times!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Old Leghumper (Thirsty Dog)
Commodore Perry (Great Lakes)
Road 2 Ruin Double IPA (Two Roads Brewery)
Labatt Blue

Mike


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Miller lite
Blue moon 
Mich ultra
I always have plenty 😂


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have whole hog pumpkin, leinie Oktoberfest, rhinegheist Franz, a bunch of untitled art, picked up some masthead neipa, saucy brew works, rshea, hi wire, fat heads, sibling revelry, southern tier, ace cider, pbr, and Sierra nevada


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

RGonzales714 said:


> View attachment 457035
> View attachment 457036
> 
> 
> I like beer.


Maine peeper is really good. Just had their Fall. Good beers


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

KBS .Stout.12%avb.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anybody use the app untappd ?


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

3 Lone Stars.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

matticito said:


> Does anybody use the app untappd ?


I do, nice app, I am gonzoedron on the app.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Had the app for awhile. Didnt use it. Saw a younger couple using it at BrewKettle in Amherst, posting stuff. Tried talking to them, and the a$$es ignored me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

RGonzales714 said:


> I do, nice app, I am gonzoedron on the app.


 just added you rocoto relleno


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

A twelve of these. 











And a couple of these.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 457132
> 
> 
> A twelve of these.
> ...


That Elvis Juice is a great beer!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> That Elvis Juice is a great beer!



Yes it is! Especially since it's 18$ a twelve pack at the local grocery store for 16 oz. cans.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I really love bells two hearted. Singlecut makes good beers and you can give me any UNTITLED ART and I will drink. Fatheads head hunter is solid. I really haven't had a bad R SHEA beer either. Left hand milk nitro stout I could pick off the shelf any day along with Guinness. Left hand peanut stout is good. 

Basically, i like beers. I've been liking some sours, just not platform that taste and smell like Super Iron Out. Dont ever give me gin. Gin and platform sours I'm not sure how people drink.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Read a lot of the post's and have concluded that there's 3 types of beer drinker's here.(1) Gifted and OPB (other peoples beer), (2) Big $oller beer for flavor and good hop kick and (3) if it say's beer and it's less than a $1.00 a can with rebates (LOL). This has made for some great reading since I've been laid up with the WORST sciatica pain ever Thank's to all of the poster's.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

joekacz said:


> Read a lot of the post's and have concluded that there's 3 types of beer drinker's here.(1) Gifted and OPB (other peoples beer), (2) Big $oller beer for flavor and good hop kick and (3) if it say's beer and it's less than a $1.00 a can with rebates (LOL). This has made for some great reading since I've been laid up with the WORST sciatica pain ever Thank's to all of the poster's.


I am a big dollar beer and also a $1 a can guy! haha. Just depends what mood I am in. Hope you feel better soon, that is a pain no one should have to deal with! Sucks for sure!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Read a lot of the post's and have concluded that there's 3 types of beer drinker's here.(1) Gifted and OPB (other peoples beer), (2) Big $oller beer for flavor and good hop kick and (3) if it say's beer and it's less than a $1.00 a can with rebates (LOL). This has made for some great reading since I've been laid up with the WORST sciatica pain ever Thank's to all of the poster's.


Joe,
Truth be known, I am NOT an IPA fan. My faves are the Old Leghumper Porter & Labatts.
Hope you're feeling well soon.
Mike


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ohiotuber said:


> Joe,
> Truth be known, I am NOT an IPA fan. My faves are the Old Leghumper Porter & Labatts.
> Hope you're feeling well soon.
> Mike


Thanks Mike, Started a regiment of prednisone yesterday so no " suds" for me for a bit. Me and a good friend of mine use to make the home brew, now that was some goooodd beer!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ohiotuber said:


> Joe,
> Truth be known, I am NOT an IPA fan. My faves are the Old Leghumper Porter & Labatts.
> Hope you're feeling well soon.
> Mike


Labbatt is my budget beer. Wife budget beer is pbr. I've bought high life and Busch 30 packs this summer though.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

New Glarus Raspberry Tart & New Glarus Wisconsin Belgian Red. I'm not a beer drinker, but The Bride & some of her friends like fruity (fake) beers. When "real" beer drinkers come to the house, they brig their own!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

Mich ultra gold, Guinness ....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Do do...do do... do do do 
Got a growler of Listermann's gummy shark for tonight.

3x NIPA Novelty beer, but at 10 ABV tastes pretty good.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's green.?.?.? Green beer is only around on St. Patty's day.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was expecting blue, but it is more of a neon green.

Brewed with gummy sharks....not for kids. Reminds me of Cisco "liquid crack" back in the 90's.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Sierra Nevada Octoberfest. Does not have all the spices of many Octoberfest beers.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

At the moment, a few Guinness Stout and a few Founders All Day IPA. Love the Guinness but usually won’t drink more than one, drink the Founders when I am having more than one.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Was running low so I added a six pack for Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Local fresh/wet hop IPAs: Fat Heads SNOBS & Hop Stalker, Masthead Wet Work, Columbus Yakima Fresh along with some fresh Fat Heads Hop Juju. Also some Dogfish Head World Wide Stout - aged in Utopias barrels - 18% abv. A good beer for a browns game, especially like todays game.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Century2001 said:


> At the moment, a few Guinness Stout and a few Founders All Day IPA. Love the Guinness but usually won’t drink more than one, drink the Founders when I am having more than one.


Guinness is usually my beer when having more than one. I dont know about calories, but it's only 4.2%, all day is 4.7%


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

None! On my way to the store!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well my beer wont win any taste awards but it will knock you back lmao!! On our trip to South Carolina I found me some Busch Ice! We dont have that in Michigan. Yeah its busch and I'm OK with that. I'm not into the all the crazy beer. Give me a busch or budwieser and I'm good to go! You really want to get the job done heres a line up for you!


----------

